# Glock FTF



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I finally had a failure to fire with my Glock 35. I had been shooting a during a practice session and had pierced a primer. I failed to notice that the firing pin/ striker was damaged. My next match was a disaster due to many FTF's that had to be cleared. I took it apart and the firing pin looked a little flat on the end. I bought a new one and put them on the optical comparator at work and the difference was obvious. The end had been damaged by escaping gases and it chipped away enough to not fire occassionally. The new one works fine. I guess the black plastic superpistol does have it's problems if you abuse it enough. This is the only trouble in probably 8000 rounds.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes sir, rayer:Glock is the master of pistols...Sorry to hear that happen to you,On a day of a match..:box:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been shooting several different types of events for years and Glocks fail just like all the rest of them. :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I been shooting several different types of events for years and Glocks fail just like all the rest of them. :smt033


Hey! That's not true! :smt076

Sometimes they fail in a very spectacular fashion! :mrgreen:

In my experience, when unmodified and using quality ammo, Glocks (as a group) are among the most reliable handguns available. I do very little to modify my Glocks (usually add new/replacement sights and an extended slide release, more out of habit than any real need) and they run like champs. I do have one gen3 9mm right now that is experiencing an occasional failure to feed on the last round out of the magazine (only with certain JHP rounds, and some mags, and rarely enough to make it darn hard to diagnose the cause), but the others are boringly reliable. In fact, they are so reliable that if I have any kind of stoppage, I first check the ammo and then my own performance (loading procedure, etc.) prior to examining the gun. Usually, I find the source of the problem before I get around to checking the gun -- and I very much like it that way. :mrgreen:


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The firing pin doesn't have as much meat in it as most designs and the flame from the pierced primer ate it away. I think it's more of an ammo failure than a gun failure. I had to replace the firing pin on a model 66 S&W revolver when a 357 mag primer pierced and had a 7mm mag pierce a primer years ago and cut a furrow into the bolt face of a nice custom rifle. Sometimes ammo can give you fits in all sorts of ways. These are all high pressure rounds that I had problems with so maybe the choice of caliber for self defense or a survival weapon should go towards a low pressure round like the 45 ACP or 44 spl.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can go all over the web and find all makes of pistols that have blowed up or KA-BOOMED. DJ Niner is 100% correct about most Glocks. I have just the one bought used a 2004 a G-3 model and it has never failed me. In fact I am getting ready to shoot plates with it. I have no idea how many rounds been shot through it. I replaced the recoil spring in it and that's all so far. I also shoot my own reloads in it. I have several other pistols by Kimber, S&W, and Ruger that have been used in competition and have never let down. Most guns run just fine if taken care of. All we read on the web is the negitive reports.:smt033


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Baldy said:


> You can go all over the web and find all makes of pistols that have blowed up or KA-BOOMED. DJ Niner is 100% correct about most Glocks. I have just the one bought used a 2004 a G-3 model and it has never failed me. In fact I am getting ready to shoot plates with it. I have no idea how many rounds been shot through it. I replaced the recoil spring in it and that's all so far. I also shoot my own reloads in it. I have several other pistols by Kimber, S&W, and Ruger that have been used in competition and have never let down. Most guns run just fine if taken care of. All we read on the web is the negitive reports.:smt033


From what myself and others that shoot the Glocks have experienced you may want to sink $8.00 in the new pistol and replace the trigger and striker springs too. They seem to get tired or break every 5,000 rounds or so. It's cheap insurance and we always carry them with us. I have two Glocks I shoot at least 1000 rounds a month each through and so far they have been the best performers I've owned overall. Much less frustrating than the Singlestacks.


----------

